

Sublime Text 2 Web Inspector - DanielRibeiro
http://sokolovstas.github.com/SublimeWebInspector/

======
MJR
That looks very interesting, but typing several lines of text rather than
speaking them is painful to sit through. I would suggest turning off the music
next time and just tell people what it is and how it works.

~~~
teamonkey
Or skip the screencast altogether and just write step-by-step instructions.

~~~
nobleach
At least mention what the default hotkeys are, and what will/should happen
when you hit them. On Linux, after hitting CTRL+SHIFT+R, I just get the option
to launch Chrome. I come back and hit CTRL+SHIFT+R again, and it's the same
option.

~~~
joeltello
I am having the same issue, have you figured out how to solve it?

~~~
teamonkey
Have you tried shutting down chrome before launching it from this plugin?

------
8ig8
Not to take away from the package, but I'm somewhat surprised that someone who
invested significant work into this is running an unregistered version of ST.

~~~
milkshakes
why are you surprised by this? we don't all have $70 lying around

~~~
melling
$70 isn't a lot of money. Is it an hour of your time? Maybe two? If people
don't want to pay that's fine, use one of the great open source editors.
Saying you don't have the money doesn't make it ok to violate the license. rms
works hard to give you emacs for free. The Sublime guys are trying to earn a
living.

~~~
mark_integerdsv
70 US Dollar equals 643.45 South African Rand.

To put that in perspective: R650 is a basic grocery shop for my small family
for a week.

I have a day job, a baby under a year old, another kid reaching teenagerdom
and a bootstrapped startup. My wife works part time.

I wish more startups and even more mature companies would build in some sort
of currency sensitive sliding scale for their pricing models. I know what a
ball ache pricing is and how much time we tend to spend on it already but I'd
love to be able to support and often times the reality is that I simply cannot
afford to... Because of the exchange rate.

I take issue with your suggestion that people like myself piss off and use OSS
though and I take issue with it for one simple reason: I personally use the
'nag screen version' of Sublime. I'm crazy about the product and when I have a
row of developers working on a product that's paying the bills then rest
assured - I'll be buying those licenses. In the mean time people see me using
it, I evangelize the app fairly regularly, etc.

I know the Sublime guys are trying to earn a living, we all are, and I think
that having more users of any kind will ultimately lead to more users of the
paying kind.

~~~
jamespo
People will always justify this sort of thing - hopefully your startup won't
be abused in a similar manner.

~~~
coldtea
Justify what sort of thing? Using the nag version, which is his full and total
right? And being from a place of relative poorness, where the asking price is
equivalent to $400 dollars?

Where exactly did you bought your moral high-standing? Was it cheap?

------
bliker
I just recently found that if you put

    
    
      debugger;
    

in JS, it will trigger a breakpoint. Very handy

------
eogas
This is pretty damn cool, but I can't help but notice that the UI seems to be
severely limited by Sublime's API.

~~~
shurcooL
This is why I tried creating my own simple "text editor" within my experimenta
live IDE, so that I would not be limited by anyone's API or closed source and
could create something more unusual.

Is it a better approach? It's really hard to say, and definitely not obvious.
I had to re-create a lot of existing functionality just so that I could more
easily modify it. And clearly I cannot compete with the advanced functionality
of a dedicated modern text editor.

So far it hasn't led to me anything beyond what one could've probably achieved
by hooking things up to an existing API, as demonstrated by this project
(perhaps aside from live editing on a type-a-character level rather than on-
save level), but I'm keeping my eyes open. Perhaps I'll get lucky and come up
with something that wouldn't have been possible otherwise. That was my
motivation.

~~~
zevyoura
Have you thought of building on top of a library like CodeMirror (which Light
Table is built on)?'

edit: ST2 -> Light Table

~~~
TkTech
Where on earth did you read that ST2 is build on CodeMirror?

~~~
zevyoura
My mistake, I meant Light Table.

------
zenocon
It looks like a great start. I don't think it will yet pull me away from a
dual monitor with ST2 + Chrome Inspector + Live Reload, but if it is further
polished I think it could.

~~~
antihero
Live Reload appears to be OSX only, and this looks much more simple to setup
than Guard-livereload.

~~~
zenocon
There are many different incarnations of "live reload"; it is definitely not
OSX only. The concept is simple - refresh the front-end / back-end when and
edit or save occurs.

------
mlisbit
Just the other day, I spent a good couple hours looking for good Linux web
development tools. Something that mocked Brackets - this is exactly that. Only
thing missing is a quick edit CSS feature, that would drop down the styling
for a selected tag.

------
benaiah
This is incredible. I was particularly happy when I noticed Chrome filepaths
for Mac, Linux, and _Windows_ \- some of the more powerful Sublime plugins
(looking at you, LiveReload and that really powerful Markdown plugin) were
developed by Mac guys who didn't bother porting them to Windows.

Not that I'm angry at the aforementioned Mac guys (it's not like they're
getting paid to make me free stuff) but it's nice to see someone go the extra
mile.

~~~
antihero
The linux path is the same as the Mac one, which is pretty lol. It's
/usr/bin/google-chrome on most systems I think.

------
Narretz
Looks like a very cool tool. Live reload alone should speed up development
quite a bit, or at least remove some of the annoying wait between changing
code and seeing the result.

Unrelated: Ah, Sublime Linter, you are always making ST unresponsible.
Clicking away the message has almost become part of my workflow. I should
probably just disable the warning, though.

------
harlanlewis
The good stuff starts around 3:20.

~~~
vxNsr
Thanks, came here looking for this.

I know some people are camera shy on the web, but it would be nice if the
video was zoomed to the mouse or cursor just so we could actually make out
what was going on.

------
est
I hope this also works for Chrome Remote debugging

[https://developers.google.com/chrome-developer-
tools/docs/re...](https://developers.google.com/chrome-developer-
tools/docs/remote-debugging)

------
matthewnolandev
I think this is brilliant. This could change the way I work. Great work,
thanks!

------
Xyzodiac
This looks rather nifty, anyone know if there's anything comparable for Emacs?

~~~
julian37
Kite, though it's not ready for production yet:

<https://github.com/jscheid/kite>

------
vaidabhishek
I've been wanting such a feature for many years. SB2 is turning out into next
big editor. I wonder when will they put command line navigation like ViM and
Emacs into it.

------
talloaktrees
Sublime Text 2 has been really slow for me on Ubuntu for a few months. I
haven't been able to fix it or even google anything about it. So sad.

------
jbrooksuk
I was hoping for ST3 support, but since the author is running ST2
Unregistered, that's not going to happen soon. Oh well.

~~~
sokolovstas
Yap :) just donate me some bucks for my work. I will buy ST3 when it will be
released.

------
smrtinsert
This is pretty nice, but the live reload package and existing browser
debugging tools appear to still be more productive.

------
suyash
I'm totally fine with debugging on browser, with live edits, I don't see a
need for sublime text inspector.

~~~
digitalmaster
agreed

